# 1010 Hydraulics Problem??



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

Was running my 1962 1010 Diesel backhoe yesterday. Engine is finally running strong after replacing fuel filters. Noticed after a few hours that the backhoe arm under load is jerking/popping almost like there is air in the system... So I shut down for the day.

Always something with this machine... 

Anyone have any insight what this might be, and what I could/should do before it gets bad/worse... 

Thanks


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

I should probably mention that the backhoe that is mounted on the tractor is a JD Model-50


----------

